# Programming CVP G2 with NCE GWire throttle



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

I am using a NCE Gwire throttle and CVP G2 receiver to power my track powered G
scale outdoor layout.With the G2 I can run DC powered engines through the motor
outputs or DCC powered engines though the DCC output of the decoder to on board
motor/sound decoders.
When I bought my Gwire cab and G2 receiver everybody said it could not program
a long address.
So I was going to leave the G2 to address 3. While programing the 3rd party
motor decoders for my engines I reprogrammed the G2 address some how.
Last night I tried to reprogram the G2 back to address 3. The only way I could
do it was to use Direct Programming mode. It went back to address 3.
I tried to program the G2 to a long address using the Gwire cab in Direct Programming Mode
AND IT WORKED. So it worked for me. It may work for you too.
Richard


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe you could give the exact steps and I'll post them on my web site. Nice to hear that it's possible. This info will help others too. 

Greg


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Here are the steps I took: 
With the GWire Cab on 

Push PROG/ESC.... 4 Times 
Push ENTER..........2 Times 
Push #5................1 Time 
That will get you the PROG TRK screen 

Richard


----------

